# Bügelschellen Vorschrift?



## GreenhornNRW (28 August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Bei uns kam in den letzten Tagen die Frage auf, ob die Befestigung der Kabel an Steigetrassen in der VDE vorgeschrieben ist. Müsen zwangsläufig Bügelschellen benutzt werden oder hält die VDE es allgemeiner?

Kann mir jemand mal eine Norm dazu nennen?

Mfg 
Greenhorn


----------



## GreenhornNRW (2 September 2009)

hmm....kann mir hier niemand helfen?


----------



## jabba (2 September 2009)

Es gab mal in der DE eine Anfrage dazu, ich finde aber keine eindeutigen Bezug in der VDE. 
Vorschrift ist die Sachgemäße Befestigung , diese legt z.B. den Abstand usw. fest. Wenn man eine Netzwerkleitung o.ä mit Kabelbindern befestigt ist das kein Problem, aber bei einem 4*50mm² treten in bei einem Kurzschluss hohe Kräfte auf, weiterhin dürfen keine Druckstellen an den Kabeln enstehen, was bei Bügelschellen durch die Gegenwanne verhindert wird. Weiterhin müßen die  Zugkräft bei senkrechter Montage aufgenommen werden .

Worauf zielt denn die Frage genau hin ?


----------



## GreenhornNRW (2 September 2009)

Es handelt sich lediglich um einen Bund von Steuerleitungen, max. 1,5qmm. Druckstellen dürften bei Kabelbindern denk ich nicht entstehen. Das Bund ist ca. alle ca.20cm mit gekreuzten Kabelbindern gebündelt. Falls es doch Druckstellen geben sollte, könnte ich u.U. noch etwas zwischen Sprosse und Kabelbund spannen. 
Wir haben uns pro Kabelbinder und gegen Bügelschellen entschieden, da die Anlage transportfähig sein muss und so ein Lösen der Kabel verhindert werden soll.
Ich denke schon, dass es fachgerecht und konform ist. Bräuchte jedoch eine Norm, um den Kunden zu beruhigen


----------

